# Definitely Worth The Wait



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

I've had a plan in my head since July to get something larger and newer. Cue the A6.
After 4 solid months of searching my perfect combo arrived (4.2 V8 / Oyster Grey Metallic / Amaretto Volterra Sports Leather) I'm keeping my Jetta TDI as I love that car more than anything- besides, I'll need transportation while the Audi is undergoing the transformation. She'll be stock for a month or two 'till I can plan the build and get some spare time to buy parts. 

-M
Went out and snapped some photos to get things started.




































































_Modified by mikegilbert at 8:11 AM 2-9-2009_


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Definitely Worth The Wait (mikegilbert)*

looks great, love that interior. i also would have loved to get mine w/ keyless start/stop, which it looks like you have. 
B


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Definitely Worth The Wait (bhb399mm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhb399mm* »_looks great, love that interior. i also would have loved to get mine w/ keyless start/stop, which it looks like you have. 
B









Thanks! My list was 

Oyster Grey
Amaretto Volterra Sport Leather (near impossible to find







)
Tech Package
Cold Weather Package
Sunshades
Black Headliner
Ambient Interior lighting

The only thing I wanted that wasn't there is AMI, but I can retrofit it down the road. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mackin (Oct 9, 2007)

about how much does it run to get one hooked up like this?


----------



## JNV (May 28, 2003)

*Re: Definitely Worth The Wait (mikegilbert)*

that leather amaretto is spectacular


----------



## DLucas (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Definitely Worth The Wait (JNV)*

wow, very nice! Exactly the combo I want... just gotta wait about a year....


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Simply because I want to be part of Mikes life now, I found this page!! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (The_Sauce)*

Beautiful car. Exceptional photographs.


----------



## mikey_o (Mar 25, 2005)

Awesome car! 
Do I spy a GMT Master?


----------



## cronaldo (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: Definitely Worth The Wait (bhb399mm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhb399mm* »_looks great, love that interior. i also would have loved to get mine w/ keyless start/stop, which it looks like you have. 
B









He doesn't have the keyless start/stop


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Definitely Worth The Wait (cronaldo)*


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Definitely Worth The Wait (cronaldo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JNV* »_that leather amaretto is spectacular
















I'd seen it in photos, and in an A8- but never in person in an A6. I'm glad I found it.

_Quote, originally posted by *DLucas* »_wow, very nice! Exactly the combo I want... just gotta wait about a year....

I can only imagine the deals to be had down the road http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *The_Sauce* »_Simply because I want to be part of Mikes life now, I found this page!! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif









_Quote, originally posted by *mikey_o* »_Awesome car! 
Do I spy a GMT Master?









Indeed- a 1962 Gilt Underline Dial









_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Beautiful car. Exceptional photographs.

Thanks George- I love the S5









_Quote, originally posted by *cronaldo* »_
He doesn't have the keyless start/stop

See Brad's illustration above http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by mikegilbert at 7:15 AM 2-2-2009_


----------



## cronaldo (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: Definitely Worth The Wait (bhb399mm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhb399mm* »_

















If this was directed towards me than I suggest you see this picture


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Definitely Worth The Wait (cronaldo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cronaldo* »_
If this was directed towards me than I suggest you see this picture


Dude, I own the car- Brad also owns an A6. I can assure you the my cell phone- *and car key *never left my pocket http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Definitely Worth The Wait (mikegilbert)*

uh. yeah. 
VWs still retain the ignition key in most applications (a6 and touareg come to mind), even when you have keyless. This helps when idiot valets hop in the car.


----------



## MylesPH1 (Aug 6, 2000)

*Re: Definitely Worth The Wait (bhb399mm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhb399mm* »_uh. yeah. 
VWs still retain the ignition key in most applications (a6 and touareg come to mind), even when you have keyless. This helps when idiot valets hop in the car. 

x2, I have keyless start, but you still have the option of using the key. Reassuring in the event of a dead battery in the remote.


----------



## cronaldo (Oct 9, 2008)

That's actually very interesting never seen/heard that I have just seen the push button with no key hole . Very nice


----------



## clapton is god (Dec 11, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Sweet ride, Mike! I noticed the GMT too!








Now, gimme that leather!!


----------



## mikey_o (Mar 25, 2005)

*Re: Definitely Worth The Wait (mikegilbert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_

Indeed- a 1962 Gilt Underline Dial









_Modified by mikegilbert at 7:15 AM 2-2-2009_

Awesome!!! GMT's have always been my favorite. Although, the 50th Anniversary Submariner may be on the top of my wish list at this point:


----------



## mikey_o (Mar 25, 2005)

*Re: Definitely Worth The Wait (mikegilbert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_










Oh, and I love this pic by the way. Audi interiors are simply amazing. I love the A6 cockpit!


----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: Definitely Worth The Wait (mikegilbert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_I really appreciate the advice- I'm leaning towards the 4.2 for the power and panache. I'll be keeping my TDI commuter so the mileage will be easier to swallow. All I need to find is a nice example with the hard-to-find sport seats and I'm set. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









I came across this in an older thread so I thought I should post it








Great car Mike, hopefully by next fall I can relax in my 3.2


----------



## vwtoys (Mar 31, 1999)

*Re: Definitely Worth The Wait ([email protected])*

So you finally got it! Congrats! I'm still looking around for one. I want that leather!!


----------



## fleuger99 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Definitely Worth The Wait (mikegilbert)*

Mike,
Absolutely beautiful!! Did you buy this new or CPO? 
I'm in a 2008 R32 but looking to pickup a 2 year old A6 3.2. I've narrowed my search down to four cars.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Definitely Worth The Wait (fleuger99)*

Thanks! It's an '06 with 34k on the clock. I purchsed an aftermarket 6/100k warranty http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fleuger99 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Definitely Worth The Wait (mikegilbert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_Thanks! It's an '06 with 34k on the clock. I purchsed an aftermarket 6/100k warranty http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Enjoy and may the highway gods smile on you for many years


----------



## durteeclean (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: Definitely Worth The Wait (mikegilbert)*

Looks great. That interior is


----------



## gs1397 (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Definitely Worth The Wait (mikegilbert)*

Hi There,
Amazing car. The interior is incredible!!!!








Where did you get the extended warranty? Is it from the Audi dealership or an indy?
Thanks
Garn


----------



## kaysid (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: Definitely Worth The Wait (mikegilbert)*

Havent been on this forum for a while. Congrats..very nice, same color combo as me, except mine's a 3.2.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Definitely Worth The Wait (kaysid)*

A few extras went on today.


----------



## defrost (May 26, 2006)

*FV-QR*

is this thing on the ground yet?


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (defrost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *defrost* »_is this thing on the ground yet?

it will be this evening http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Definitely Worth The Wait (mikegilbert)*

Done


----------



## buddahvw (May 4, 2004)

*Re: Definitely Worth The Wait (mikegilbert)*

NICE, is that bagged? aftermarket, or the factory with renntech module?


----------



## MylesPH1 (Aug 6, 2000)

*Re: Definitely Worth The Wait (buddahvw)*

Okay Mike, I know I said that bags weren't for me, but... good lawd, that looks intimidating. I know you're having an axle issue right now, hope that works out, your car is http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eurovseuro (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: Definitely Worth The Wait (mikegilbert)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I bet it looks even better rolling!!


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Definitely Worth The Wait (buddahvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *buddahvw* »_NICE, is that bagged? aftermarket, or the factory with renntech module?

Thanks







The car is riding on Bagyard Airride struts. They're integrated Bilstein shocks and airbags similar in design to the OEM setup.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Definitely Worth The Wait (mikegilbert)*


----------



## Dion (Aug 30, 2003)

*Re: Definitely Worth The Wait (mikegilbert)*

Waiting for _real_ mikegilbert pics! I'll drive.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Definitely Worth The Wait (phattydre)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phattydre* »_Waiting for _real_ mikegilbert pics! I'll drive.









Yes! I need some rollers asap!
In the mean time


----------



## mkaresh (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: Definitely Worth The Wait (mikegilbert)*

Quite a transformation. They must maintain the roads well in the Seattle area. Those rims wouldn't last long here in Michigan


----------



## Dion (Aug 30, 2003)

*Re:*


_Quote, originally posted by *mkaresh* »_They must maintain the roads well in the Seattle area. 

Not at all... We just don't care if we have to stop traffic.


----------



## ginger_snaps (Mar 14, 2008)

*FV-QR*

what size are the wheels? love your car


----------



## ccollantes (Nov 26, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (ginger_snaps)*

I love your car and i'm subscribing to this thread!


----------



## ttan (Apr 29, 2007)

very nice. my gf and i saw you on I-5 a few weeks ago. we couldnt stop staring at your ride.


----------

